# March 16th Thunder Hill, Willows CA, Open Track and Drifting



## dregsz (Jan 12, 2004)

NASA Proracing will be holding a Maximum Track Time, HPDE Event at Thunder Hill Raceway Park in Willows, CA. On Tuesday, March 16th. The price is $179 and we expect between 2.5 and 3 hours of track time per driver!

In car instruction is available at no additional cost.

There is a special all day Drifting Clinic with track time going on simultaneously with this event

Registration is at: nasaproracing.com

Thanks

Evan Ginsberg
NASA Norcal Event Director


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

I wish I lived on the west coast.


----------

